# two hearted/fox river 6/19-6/25



## BassBoss88 (Jul 22, 2001)

ill be up in the up from june 19-25 fishing the two hearted for trout. we were also thinking of hitting up the fox. i was just curious who may know which river would be better at the end of june and the best bait. we're also looking for some good trout lakes in the area for some 'bows, just curious if there's any good lakes around those river areas...


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I have always done goood useing Roostertails,and you cant beat leaf worms and a small split shot.As for lakes for Trout I heard Dutch Fred Lk in Schoolcraft Co. is pretty good,I never fished it and it might be tricky to find because you have to go down some two trackers to find it.If you want to try it I would suggest you find a good detailed map to help you out.If you are going to be near the Fox I would also hit the Driggs River which is about 12 miles west of the Fox off of M-28.I fished that river for many years with great success,but I found the best time of year is in August.Good luck Hope this helps ya.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I fished Dutch Fred Lake once and the box score was no runs, no hits, maybe some unknown errors. Keep in mind that it is a Flies Only lake.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

I fished the dutch fred lake also, it is a bit tricky to find that is for sure. Two years ago it was stalked with splake, that is all we caught. Little guys, I would bet this year or next would be good.


----------



## fish24/7 (Jan 26, 2005)

tedshunter, is the Driggs floatable or just wadeable? I have read that it is a good river to fish but I have not tried it yet.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

The Fox gets stocked regularly and would be perhaps your best chance for a brookie over 12". Dutch Fred is not flies only. It's just no live bait. It's designated as a trophy trout lake and you are only allowed one brook over 15" per day. Don't hold your breath because the lake is over run with perch. I don't think it's worth the trip(It is easy to get to, even with a camper/trailer.)
The Driggs is wadable only...too much brush to float unless you get in & out a LOT. It's got a lot of brookies, but they run small. The whole area around Seney gets a lot of summer trout fishermen...especially the Fox north of M-28 with 2 camgrounds on it. If you want something a little more difficult, try the Fox River SOUTH of M-28 toward the National Wildlife Refuge. Not many fishermen take that downriver trip, so guess what's in there!


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Wathc water temps below M-28. Alot of times in August this is dead water becuase of water temp. Your more likely to catch a pike than a trout many seasons.

If you hit the driggs in August bring you bug suit. Unless there is a good breeze it will be brutal. I have stopped got out made two casts and got back in the truck numerous times during that time of year. There are also some nice big trout in all the rivers mentioned. It's going to depend on your tackle, presentation, and time of day. Where there are little one's there are big ones. WHat do you think the big ones are eating?


----------



## BassBoss88 (Jul 22, 2001)

so has anyone fished the fox or two hearted within the past few days??? were heading up this sunday so im just lookin for some reports. also curious if anyone knows of a good pike lake nearby. we fished bodie lake last year and caught a lot of hammerhandles, im looking for a lake with some potential of harboring 40" gators in it close to the two hearted or fox....


----------



## upstraightshot (Jan 18, 2004)

theres Pike in Snyder lake north of Seney, there are signs on 77 north to show the way---- Trout---- go 1/4 mile south of Seney then take the first road to the east and then walk until you see small streams (spreads) use shiners or spinners


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

near that area..one of the manistique lakes(north, big or south) would have potential for 40 inch gator...caught 'em to 37 there


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I know this is probably a little late for ya but you might want to try Ross lake off of Co.Rd 450 northeast of Seney,I have caught some nice Pike there pushing 40 inches,there is also a rustic campground there that you can stay at and a boat launch,but it is fairly shallow near the launch so don't plan on launching a 16 footer you might have some trouble,but once you get out from the launch it gets fairly deep,I have usually done good between the launch and the little island.


----------

